# Bernstein's Mozart on Decca Legends



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm curious about this disk:










He evidently recorded the Linz symphony twice with the Vienna Philharmonic: this one for Decca in 1966, and again for DG in 1984.

However, I think he only recorded that piano concerto once with Vienna, in 1966 for Decca. However, DG released it in their "Collector's Edition" box.










What I'm wondering is - excepting box sets, did DG ever release that recording (Bernstein/Vienna 1966) of the piano concerto?

(Bernstein also recorded that concerto with Columbia in 1956 for Sony. But right now I'm interested in the Bernstein/Vienna 1966 recording. Was it ever released by DG outside of box sets?)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

His discography says no.
http://www.leonardbernstein.com/disc_other.php


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm curious why you are curious about it. This is the original (?) release on London records:








http://www.discogs.com/Leonard-Bern...certo-No-15-In-B-Flat-K-450-S/release/3537343

This seems to be the initial Decca release:









It might also be the one on this Time Life compilation:









The box set you posted is the only DG release I can see. Now both Decca and DG are swallowed up into Universal Music Group they can I suppose really pich and choose how the repackage the catalogue.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you guys! 

(20 chars)


----------

